# Most Anticipated Movies Of 2015



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2014)

So 2014 is coming to a close and it is time to get excited for the offerings of next year. What movies are you all looking forward to?

I have watched some trailers and read very little so there is a bunch I don't even know about, but of everything I have seen here is my list. Not necessarily in order.


- *Age of Ultron*

I typically will watch anything Marvel and this year gave us Captain America 2 and GotG which were both awesome, so they seem to have their shit together temporarily at least. Given how good Avengers was and the trailer for Ultron, this has to be my most anticipated movie of 2015.

- *The Magnificent 7*

To be honest with you I don't have the slightest clue what this is about. Haven't read anything or seen a trailer. What I do know is that it has Denzel Washington (my favorite actor) and Chris Pratt (one of my favorite actors). That is all I need to know. 

- *Ant-Man*

I know next to nothing about the character but "anything Marvel" as I said above. It will be nice to get a new character that I have no previous knowledge of. The cast is also promising. I am a fan of Michael Pena, Evangeline Lilly and Paul Rudd. 

- *The Martian*

This is another where my interest so far is carried solely by the cast because I know nothing. Jessica Chastain is one of my top 5 actresses and in addition we have Matt Damon, Pena (again) and Sean Bean.

- *The Fantastic 4*

I can't say I am all too interested in these characters but again, Marvel and I will watch regardless of expectations.

- *Taken 3*

Not a huge fan of the first 2 but the trailer seems decent and I pretty much watch anything Neeson. I think he is probably the most believable badass making movies today. 

- *Southpaw*

Boxing, Jake Gyllenhall, Forest Whitaker and Rachel McAdams. Count me in. Although there is some on the cast list who make me hesitant. Rita Ora and 50 Cent? Yuck. 

- *The Hunger Games: Mockingjay pt. 2*

Part of my anticipation is that this will finally be over. Time for something new. In fairness though, I liked the 2nd movie and the third was solid. This fourth should technically be better than the third given the material so there ya go. 

- *Chappie*

This is from Blokamp. Didn't care much for Elysium but District 9 was good and I think he has a very appealing style to his movies. Chappie seems to capture that same style and the robot has an intriguing design even if the overall premise isn't all that exciting. 

- *Seventh Son*

I feel like there have been a lot of movies lately with a lot of similarities to this and they are almost always disappointing but I continue to hold out hope that we will get a good one. The trailer had some cool CGI monsters and Jeff Bridges is the main dude so.....


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2014)

Waiting for Dragon Blade.


----------



## Sora (Dec 19, 2014)

Avengers
Jurassic World
and Star Wars

those are the only 3 I'm watching


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

-Kingsman: The Secret Service
-In the Heart of the Sea
-Avengers: Age of Ultron
-Max Max: Fury Road
-Tomorrowland
-Jurassic World
-Pan
-London Has Fallen
-Crimson Peak
-Spectre
-Midnight Special
-Mission: Impossible 5
-Star Wars: The Force Awakens
-The Hateful Eight
-The Revenant
-Southpaw


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2014)

Ex Machina
The Sea of Trees
Knight of Cups
Green Room
Chappie


----------



## Karasu (Dec 19, 2014)

Gotta say the new Avengers is looking good. The Hobbit ran trailers for Kingsmen and Tomorrowland, and I'm def looking forward to them. Just saw the trailer for Ex Machina (was expecting to hear Deunan Knute lol) and am down with that one too. I'll be seeing Chappie as well. 

Star Wars  _maybe_


----------



## Atlas (Dec 19, 2014)

Star Wars 
Jurassic World
Hateful Eight


----------



## martryn (Dec 19, 2014)

Feb 6th
*Jupiter Ascending*.  It's the Wachowski's, so it might be good, but might suck shit.  *Lambert & Stamp* might be good based on the subject material, and I really like the Who.  I haven't seen a trailer for it, so that'll determine a lot.

Feb 13th
*Kingsman* might be good.  Might suck shit.  The trailer looked shitty the first time I saw it, and excited me the second time, so I'm on the fence.  

Feb 20th
*Jane Got a Gun* stars Natalie Portman (my favorite actress) and Ewan McGregor.  Seems like a Western done right, so there's that.  Directed by Gavin O'Connor, who doesn't have anything major to his name, so I don't know about that, but I'd be interested to see this, for sure.

Feb 27th
*Maps to the Stars* seems like the type of movie I'd like.  Don't much care for who they case, but Cronenberg has been involved in some pretty decent films so far.

March 6th
*Chappie* is the next Neill Blomkamp film, and it looks a lot better than his last one.  About an adopted robot... or something.

April 17th
*Child 44* stars Tom Hardy, is set in Russia, and is about searching for a child killer in the gulag.  SOUNDS AWESOME.

May 1st
*The Avengers*, obviously.

May 15th
*Mad Max* starring Tom Hardy?  Yes please.

June 12th
*Jurassic World*, a Jurassic Park movie starring Star Lord.  Sounds fucking brilliant.  Will now consider this film Jurassic Park II.

June 19th
*Inside Out* looks like a Pixar film.  I haven't seen a trailer, but I really like Pixar, and I really like the idea.  Five emotions vie for control of a little girl.  The emotions, of course, are personified, and most of the film apparently takes place in the girl's head.  I kinda wish this film were a darker indie film based on the subject matter, but I'll take what I can get.

July 17th
*Ant-Man* is a new Marvel film, and I love all of those.

July 24th
*Pixels* is based on what appears to be a fantastic fucking short film.  Video game characters attack NYC and the government brings in video game experts to combat them... or something.  Peter Dinklage is in it, and I love him.  Adam Sandler and Kevin James... not so much.  But I'm eager to see more about it, and will likely see this in theaters if the trailer is even slightly interesting. 

August 14th
*The Man From U.N.C.L.E.* is a Guy Ritchie film.  Already I'm interested.  I like spy shit, and this might be an interesting adaptation. 

August 28th
*Regression* looks to be an interesting thriller based on what little I know of it.  I do like David Thewlis.  

Oct 9th
*The Jungle Book* has me excited because I'm a fan of the story, the characters, and Ben Kingsley.  
*Vacation* is a sequel to the Griswold family, with Chevy Chase in it, starring Ed Helms?  Yeah, I'll watch it. 

Oct 16th
*Crimson Peak* is a Guillermo del Toro film.  I'm more or less already sold.

Nov 6th
*Spectre* has Christoph Waltz in it?  And it follows Skyfall, which might be the best Bond film to date?  Yeah, will be seeing it in theaters.

Nov 25th
*The Martian* stars Matt Damon has a stranded astronaut on Mars.  I basically know the plot already, but I'll give Ridley Scott this last opportunity to redeem himself.
*Midnight Special* is a movie I don't know shit about, but I want to see it based on the cast.  It's about a boy who develops powers and he and his father go on the run or something...?

Dec 18th
*Star Wars* will be the only film next year I see in theaters 3 times.  I'm already calling it.

Christmas
*The Revenant* stars both Tom Hardy and Leo DiCaprio, and is directed by a genius.  It's a revenge tale centered around a man mauled by a bear and left for dead, then robbed, and left for dead again, out in the middle of nowhere, in the 1820's.  Sounds like a fucking fantastic film full of violence.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2014)

All the 80's movie sequels.

Avengers & Hateful Eight. And other stuff I forget.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> - *The Magnificent 7*
> 
> To be honest with you I don't have the slightest clue what this is about. Haven't read anything or seen a trailer. What I do know is that it has Denzel Washington (my favorite actor) and Chris Pratt (one of my favorite actors). That is all I need to know.



...

Oh, you're being sarcastic. 

I honestly thought you were serious for a minute.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> ...
> 
> Oh, you're being sarcastic.
> 
> I honestly thought you were serious for a minute.



I don't follow.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I don't follow.



Its a remake of _The Magnificent Seven_ and if you truly "don't have the slightest clue what this is about" then you can turn in your Theatre Membership Card. I've never seen that movie or _The Seven Samurai_ and even *I* know what the plot is, since its the plot of _A Bugs Life, The Three Amigos_, The Land of Waves arc from _Naruto_, and a dozen other stories.

But I'm just going to assume you just trolled me right now.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Its a remake of _The Magnificent Seven_ and if you truly "don't have the slightest clue what this is about" then you can turn in your Theatre Membership Card. I've never seen that movie or _The Seven Samurai_ and even *I* know what the plot is, since its the plot of _A Bugs Life, The Three Amigos_, The Land of Waves arc from _Naruto_, and a dozen other stories.
> 
> But I'm just going to assume you just trolled me right now.



I really don't have a clue what it is about. Obviously one would assume it is about a group of 7 but other than that, I have no clue.

Could be about someone addicted to playing slots for all I know. 7's are pretty magnificent when playing slots


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Its about a group of seven gunslingers who are hired to train and defend a small town from the bandits who are attacking it. 

Its a classic story.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Its about a group of seven gunslingers who are hired to train and defend a small town from the bandits who are attacking it.
> 
> Its a classic story.



Just fyi, I don't usually do classics so don't expect to know what might be "common" knowledge amongst movie folk.

Never watched Star Wars, any Star Treks (minus the 2 new movies), never seen any of the Godfather movies, Citizen Kane, Casablanca etc...In fact, I couldn't even tell you what the last 2 are about. 

Anyway, that sounds pretty interesting. Especially given the cast. Can't wait to get a look at a trailer.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2014)

Evangelion: 3.0+1.0 (Hopefully)
Blackhat
Hateful Eight
Furious Seven
Fury Road
Clouds of Sils Maria


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Just fyi, I don't usually do classics so don't expect to know what might be "common" knowledge amongst movie folk.
> 
> *Never watched Star Wars, any Star Treks (minus the 2 new movies), never seen any of the Godfather movies, Citizen Kane, Casablanca etc...In fact, I couldn't even tell you what the last 2 are about. *
> 
> Anyway, that sounds pretty interesting. Especially given the cast. Can't wait to get a look at a trailer.



....

I...I just....

Oh, HELL no.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2014)

*American Sniper*


I would have had this on the original list but I thought it came out this month. This is the Bradley Cooper movie based on Americas deadliest sniper. Looks pretty good. May be the first movie I see of the new year.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2014)

Knight of Cups
Hateful Eight
Eva 4.0

I'm sure there are more, isn't Refn having a movie come out next year?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2014)

Knight of Cups (That trailer was fucking intense. I also love the cast.)
Map to the Stars (I didn't include this on my initial list because I already thought it came out.)
Jane Got a Gun
Triple Nine


----------



## Succubus (Dec 19, 2014)

Maze Runner: Scorch Trials
Evangelion: 3.0+1.0
Mad Max: Fury Road
Fifty Shades of Grey
The Hateful Eight
Tomorrowland 
The Revenant
Insurgent
Spectre
Chappie


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2014)

Maps has come out in Canada but I am not sure about wide.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2014)

Star Wars is the one I am anticipating more then any


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Just fyi, I don't usually do classics so don't expect to know what might be "common" knowledge amongst movie folk.
> 
> Never watched Star Wars, any Star Treks (minus the 2 new movies), never seen any of the Godfather movies, Citizen Kane, Casablanca etc...In fact, I couldn't even tell you what the last 2 are about.
> 
> Anyway, that sounds pretty interesting. Especially given the cast. Can't wait to get a look at a trailer.


It is similar to seven samurai both classics


----------



## kire (Dec 22, 2014)

Sora said:


> Avengers
> Jurassic World
> and Star Wars
> 
> those are the only 3 I'm watching



These three for sure...there are some others that look ok, but I'm not sure I'll see.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 22, 2014)

Definitely looking forward to Age of Ultron -- superhero junkie. Always entertaining and badass at the same time.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 22, 2014)

Include some late 2014 films, I think;

Birdman
Dragon Ball Z: Revival of "F"
In the Heart of the Sea
Inherent Vice
Inside Out
Knight of Cups
Macbeth
Sea of Trees
Spectre
The Good Dinosaur
The Hateful Eight
The Revenant
Whiplash


----------



## Robin (Dec 22, 2014)

Maze Runner - most anticipated
Star Wars
Jurassic World - second most anticipated
Avengers 

I'm actually looking forward to Worldcraft movie, but that's not until early 2016 as I remember correctly


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 22, 2014)

Chappie

Although there are lots of other movies on my watch list : 


In the Heart of Sea
Lobster
Avengers
Entourage
Pan
Antman
Icon
The Revenant
The Hollars
Mr.Holmes
The Sea of Trees
Kingsman : The secret service
Blackhat
The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

Note: I'm listing not only films I'm actively anticipating, but also movies that I may end up seeing--either online or theatrically--for whatever reason. The list will also include a couple movies that came out in 2014 but won't be available to me until 2015. There are also movies that aren't on my radar right now, but I'll find out about at some point in 2015--maybe even around this time then.

January
Inherent Vice
Selma
American Sniper
Strange Magic

February
Jupiter Ascending
Maps to the Stars

March
Chappie
Cinderella
Home

April
Child 44

May
Avengers: Age of Ultron
Mad Max: Fury Road
Tomorrowland

June
Jurassic World
Inside Out

July
Terminator: Genisys
Ant-Man

August
The Fantastic Four

October
The Jungle Book
Crimson Peak

November
The Peanuts Movie
Spectre
The Good Dinosaur

December
Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens
Kung Fu Panda 3
Mission Impossible 5

Also, this list was made with Wikipedia's "2015 in film" page as reference. There are some films I noticed that weren't on its calendar like "Knight of Cups" and "The Hateful Eight" that I definitely plan on seeing, but they didn't make the list 'cause they weren't on the calendar.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

Kung Fu Panda 3? I didn't know anything about that. If that is true, I might have to move that to number 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

I think I actually read somewhere that Kung Fu Panda 3 got pushed back.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

I need to look into some details. I still stand by the assertion that Kung Fu Panda is the best multi-movie animated franchise to this point. If 3 is on point I don't even think it will be debatable. Not that I think there is really much debate anyway.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2014)

Really the only ones people would even bring up are Toy Story and lets be real, Toy Story is overrated. The only above average movie in the trilogy is the third. 

Both KFP's are great.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2014)

*sigh* dammit, Cyphon...


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 23, 2014)

Star Wars and Avengers... haven't seen many other trailers for next year's movies so I can't say much more than that. Well I saw the trailer for Jupiter Ascending and I'm somewhat interested, but IDK.


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2014)

Kingsman, Selma and Star Wars.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

2015 is going to stink compared to 2014.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2014)

Be hard to be as mediocre as 14 but I guess you never know.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

There is no hope for 2015.  I am selling the year.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Didn't some people say the same thing about 2014?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

BB.  Those people were fucking morons.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Too many comic book films. I have hope we get some good thrillers like Gone Girl and Nightcrawler though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Hateful Eight is going to be terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Crimson Peak actually. That's about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Hateful Eight is going to be terrible.



Channing tatum *shudder*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

A key question we need to ask ourselves.  What is Jake Gyllenhaal working on and are any of his projects coming out in 2015?

His last five films:

Nightcrawler
Enemy
Prisoners
End of Watch
Source Code

This guy is on fire right now.  He is choosing the right projects.  I expect the quality to continue.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2014)

That boxing movie is coming out.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 28, 2014)

Avengers 2
Antman
Star Wars VII
Mission Impossible 5
Jupiter Ascending
Furious 7
Jurassic World
Ted 2
The Martian
Poltergeist for Horror since I've watched the original ones.
And anything else through future trailers


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't care about the Avengers 2.  But I hope Spader is good in it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A key question we need to ask ourselves.  What is Jake Gyllenhaal working on and are any of his projects coming out in 2015?
> 
> His last five films:
> 
> ...



On his Wiki entry it says 4 films are slated for a 2015 release. Nailed, Everest, Southpaw and Demolition. Don't know what Nailed is but Everest is a thriller film, Southpaw is sports drama and Demolition is romance. Now I see the variety.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Can't wait for Southpaw.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

Selma
Paranormal Activity:The Ghost Dimension
Furious 7
Avengers 2
Jurassic World
Ted 2
Ant-Man
Spectre
Star Wars
Mission Impossible 5
Southpaw


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Lots of flops.  Not a very good list gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Some of the films I list aren't good, but I can only see Paranormal flopping.

EDIT: wait, those films are cheap as fuck to make, none of those films will flop.


----------



## Forcer (Dec 31, 2014)

This are the ones i' sure i'll watch
Star Wars
Jurassic World 
Avengers 
Antman
Terminator
Furious 7


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2015)

I am most looking forward to the Star Wars: The Force Awakens because it's a new Star Wars movie after 10 years.

Other movies I will give a watch for sure:
Avengers: Age of Ultron
James Bond Spectre
The Hateful Eight

I couldn't care less about Antman, even the superhero sounds boring.  New Jurassic Park could also be good but I honestly have no interest to see it at all.

Oh and I am little curious about the sequel for Crouching Dragon Hidden Tiger, it's just for Netflix though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully there are some good 2014 films I can watch in 2015.  Otherwise the year will be dire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2015)

Kingsman
Avengers
Hateful eight
Star wars

Fuck everything else


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

^  There were 100 movies in 2014 that are better than those 4.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

There's 100 movies every year that's better than those four


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2015)

Peanuts movie

Star Wars

Inside Out

Good Dinosaur

Avengers


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 4, 2015)

So far for me:
_What I'm hyped about_:
- Avengers 2
- Jurrasic World
- Antman
- Terminator Genisys
- Big hero 6
- Kingsman
- Pan
- Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials
- The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2
- Star Wars VII

_Besides that, ones I will see but less enthusiastic about_:
- Unbroken
- Jupiter Ascending
- Seventh Son
- Chappie
- Insurgent
- Mad max: fury road
- Disney project T

_Seems interesting but not sure_:
- Theory of Everything
- In the Heart of the Sea
- Birdman
- Loin des hommes
- Pixels
- The Fantastic Four (2015)
- Hotel Transylvania 2
- The Jungle Book (2015)


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 4, 2015)

Got lots to look forward to, and these are the films I am awaiting the most (I guess):

Mad Max: Fury Road
Django Lives
The Hateful Eight
Spectre
A Most Violent Year (had it's premiere on december 31st, but it's a 2015 release and it's gonna be good)
The Green Inferno
The Editor
Chappie
Musara?as
Mr. Holmes
Pan

I'm not sure about exactly how high expectations I've got for Django Lives, but Franco Nero is back for the role as Django and seeing as the original Django is the best western film ever together with The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, I'm very much looking forward to it anyway. Hopefully it'll be good and hopefully they'll manage to catch the spirit and rawness of the original Django.



A few documentaries that I believe will be released in 2015:

42nd Street Memories: The Rise and Fall of America's Most Notorious Street
Lost Soul: The Doomed Journey of Richard Stanley's Island of Dr. Moreau
Electric Boogaloo: The Wild, Untold Story of Cannon Films
Leviathan: The Story of Hellraiser and Hellbound: Hellraiser II

I'm sure all of these documentaries will be high up on my top 10 of 2015 to be honest. I expect them all to deliver the goods. 9s and 10s out of 10. Anything lower and I'll be disappointed as fuck, even if an 8 would mean a great documentary as well. But I have much bigger expectations than that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Why are you guys so excited about Pan?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Just here to add American Sniper-- which looks to be Cooper's best film yet and Furious 7, cause, why stop now?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> ^  There were 100 movies in 2014 that are better than those 4.



List them

If the list is less than 100 movies long im coming to your house and shitting in your refrigerator


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why are you guys so excited about Pan?



I dunno, Hugh Jackman?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

Avengers: Age of Ultron
Spectre
The Hateful Eight
Star Wars: The Force Awakens
Tomorrowland
The Martian
Chappie
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon II: The Green Legend
Ex Machina
Ant-Man
Jurassic World
Crimson Peak
Mad Max
The Revenant
The Phoenix Project


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2015)

Pan maybe good possibly Ted 2 and chappie looks intresting as well sat the hateful 8 and Jurassic war 

and avengers 2 should be solid as well as for furious 7

But Star Wars is the one I am most anticipated for.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2015)

Star Wars
Beasts of No Nation
Mad Max: Fury Road
The Martian
Legend
Sea Of Trees
Avengers II
Sicario
Peanuts (Charlie Brown flick)
Focus
Jurassic World


Particularly interested in _''Beasts of No Nation''_, Cary Fukunaga and Idris Elba is one hell of a pair.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

Have zero expectations about everything so far.

2 Pixar movies a year is a good bet though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll add A Most Violent Year to my "list".


----------

